# Do you have Rental Furniture in Dubai ?



## Sandy3481

Iam moving to Abu dhabi in March and I will be shipping all my personal effects from the US to the UAE. I would like to rent some furniture to furnish my 4 Bed property in the interim for 5 weeks. Can anyone advice if this short-term furniture rental service exists in the UAE? If so ... who does this??
Cheers!
Sandy.


----------



## Red_Nosed

Sandy3481 said:


> Iam moving to Abu dhabi in March and I will be shipping all my personal effects from the US to the UAE. I would like to rent some furniture to furnish my 4 Bed property in the interim for 5 weeks. Can anyone advice if this short-term furniture rental service exists in the UAE? If so ... who does this??
> Cheers!
> Sandy.


We came across Indigo Living | rental packages | rent or buy options while furniture hunting - but we're in Dubai.


----------

